# Programming Help



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

I've had quite a few ground-breaking ideas lately, and that is no exaggeration. The problem is I have trouble learning code, just because there's no learning method like mine out there except classes, which even in classes, I feel stupid because it goes so slow and I understand the concepts the second the instructor explains them and have them mastered the first time I play with them.

There is one idea that I believe I can achieve fairly easily. I just need somebody to answer or discuss these questions/point, maybe among the community on this thread:

1) If I needed to make an android compatible desktop program, what languages am i limited to that allow a custom UI?

2) Which of the results of Q1 would be easiest?

3) I just need a site of reference so i can mash code together in an irresponsible and reckless manner.

I've made a rather smooth web browser from youtube videos with C++. But I need something with powerful file handling, web access, UI designing (couldn't figure this out with C++), and handling Android devices, or ADB to be technologically correct, I suppose?

Even if i can't achieve this through cheap coding techniques, I will attempt to learn a language if it satisfies these needs. This program will literally re-invent the Android experience and set us one step closer to the solidarity of the iOS suite of products.


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

If you want an app to run on both Android and a desktop, I would stick with a web-based app and then have different presentation layers depending upon the device... for example, you would have an Android application and then some sort of desktop application. The desktop application could simply be a web app that uses HTML5.

Not sure if I buy into your whole concept of philosophy about "redefining Android"... but have fun developing. My personal opinion is that Android is ahead of iOS and we do not have any "catching up" to do. Keep up with the Android development community and standards.


----------



## KidGogle (Oct 17, 2011)

"bmcclure937 said:


> If you want an app to run on both Android and a desktop, I would stick with a web-based app and then have different presentation layers depending upon the device... for example, you would have an Android application and then some sort of desktop application. The desktop application could simply be a web app that uses HTML5.
> 
> Not sure if I buy into your whole concept of philosophy about "redefining Android"... but have fun developing. My personal opinion is that Android is ahead of iOS and we do not have any "catching up" to do. Keep up with the Android development community and standards.


I agree with this. This would be your best bet.

Dallas Singletary
Android Developer / Enthusiast
Follow Me On Twitter @KiddGogle


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Ahhhhh let me clarify, It only needs to be a desktop application that can have access to android controls, it doesn't need to run on the device itself. This may be later. but if I pull this off, you will certainly think we were lacking a significant component


----------

